# My pigeons eye watery



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

I noticed that the left eye of my red bar is watery but the other eye doesn't have one...how can i cure it??NEED reply ASAP..i'm just worried about the health of my pigeons..


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

And i noticed that both eyes are not the same size...the right one is normal but the left one is like it was push forward..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This could be anything from an eye injury to eye infection to generalized infection and several less common things.
First isolate the bird, take him inside see if he is eating and drinking, keep him warm and comfortable and check the eye thoroughly to see if you can detect any injury to the eye or surrounding tissue. Can he see out of that eye?
Also if you could post a pic of the affected eye it could give us maybe a better idea of what is going on.
Do you have any antibiotics on hand?

Reti


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Reti said:


> This could be anything from an eye injury to eye infection to generalized infection and several less common things.
> First isolate the bird, take him inside see if he is eating and drinking, keep him warm and comfortable and check the eye thoroughly to see if you can detect any injury to the eye or surrounding tissue. Can he see out of that eye?
> Also if you could post a pic of the affected eye it could give us maybe a better idea of what is going on.
> Do you have any antibiotics on hand?
> ...


Well he eats and drinks normally he doesn't seem to be sick at all..but his left eye is watery like a person who is crying..and whenever i hold him he close his left eye and it will have a tear drop and the watery substance kinda dry fast


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That usually signals some kind of infection going on. Those are a lot better to take care of before they turn into something really bad so we like to treat first and ask questions later. Do you have any antibiotics for pigeons?

Pidgey


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Pidgey said:


> That usually signals some kind of infection going on. Those are a lot better to take care of before they turn into something really bad so we like to treat first and ask questions later. Do you have any antibiotics for pigeons?
> 
> Pidgey


I don't have any antibiotics...i recently read this other thread that is it good to wash the eyes with tea??


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Read that entire thread, then think about it.

Pidgey


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

how do i wash the eyes??its very difficult for me to buy medicines because it is too far from here..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Get rather colloidal silver than just tea. Tea is good for minor infections or more like inflammations. 
The colloidal silver you can find in health supply stores. It has worked great for me and my birds.

Reti


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

Reti said:


> Get rather colloidal silver than just tea. Tea is good for minor infections or more like inflammations.
> The colloidal silver you can find in health supply stores. It has worked great for me and my birds.
> 
> Reti


can i wash the eyes????and what do i use..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can wash the eye with warm chamomille tea, but still you need to apply something. Since you have no antibiotics I recommend the colloidal silver.

Reti


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

I checked the red bar today and the left eye was closed so i open it and there was a white thingy so i remove it..it was like a small sticky white substance....and the left eye is not the same as the right eye...the right eye is normal,normal size..but the left eye is like it was push forward


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

This is the left eye that i was talking about

















And this right eye is normal


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know how to cure this???????


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It's most likely an infection. You need to treat it. I wrote in the earlier posts what you can do. 

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Actually, I'd hit that with an oral Doxycycline with Tylosin, usually called "Doxy-T". You can order that from a pigeon supply house.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This stuff:

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-respiratory.html

Pidgey

P.S. Oh, goodness... my 12,000th post!

Now, I REALLY feel old...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good job. Pidgey!


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

I cant buy that stuff because there is no pigeon supply store here....they only sell pigeons,cage,feed..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> This stuff:
> 
> http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-respiratory.html
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Old, but very useful and helpful!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Your bird has that one-eye disease which is a respiratory infection. The eye will get worse looking and will close. If it is not a viral infection, then you can try those antibiotics listed above.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can order them online.
Pidgey posted the link.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow that's a bad one eye cold! You need to order some meds ASAP so you can get that poor guy some relief!


----------



## 2ndwind (Jan 16, 2009)

my friend gave me a medicine for the pigeon,he said that i have to give it 1 tablet for 5days..i don't know what medicine he gave me but it was some kind of greenish yellow of some sort.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, ask your friend.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Wow that's a bad one eye cold! You need to order some meds ASAP so you can get that poor guy some relief!


DITTO!!!.....


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

2ndwind said:


> I cant buy that stuff because there is no pigeon supply store here....they only sell pigeons,cage,feed..


* Try JEDDS Their web site www.jedds.com and their phone number is 1-800-659-5928 they will ship it to you. Listen to Pidgey he gives good advice.* GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> P.S. Oh, goodness... my 12,000th post!
> 
> *Now, I REALLY feel old...



* join the crowd..  



Not to derail this subject..or anything....but.....

 Congratulations Pidgey!!! 

You have been one of the most valuable members here, and those who receive response to their posts are lucky to have your time and attention!!

Thanks again for your years of service, you know more then alot of avian vets as far as pigeons disease/injuries go!

Have a great day and God bless you!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The absolute worst possibility would be Chlamydophila (old names: Psittacosis, Ornithosis, Chlamydiosis) and that's a nightmare you REALLY don't want to lose control of. Sure, it's more likely something less bad like an aggravating mycoplasm infection coupled with something else simple and Terramycin ointment would get it. Or even an NFZ Puffer.

The RISK of it being the first thing that I mentioned, though, is a real fear and why we don't like to take chances. That exact same-looking eye is shown in the old vet books as a symptom of Chlamydophila. That's one of the problems diagnosing: many diseases look the same and so we often want to treat for the worst case scenario before exploring other possibilities. And, so much the better when the medication used for the worst-case scenario will work on the other possibilities.

Thanks the for plug, George!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Treesa, I just looked at how many posts you've got and now I feel young again!!!

That kinda' sounds both good and bad at the same time, doesn't it? Oh, well, I wish it were true... 

(that I could feel young again)

But thanks for the accolades!

By the way, I've got to be in your area again in a couple weeks or so... can I take y'all to dinner?

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Hi, Treesa, I just looked at how many posts you've got and now I feel young again!!!
> 
> * That kinda' sounds both good and bad at the same time, doesn't it? Oh, well, I wish it were true...
> 
> ...



*     

** we will be heading out of town in a couple of weeks (vacation, son's wedding), but let us know exactly when you know the EXACT date and we shall see...


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Buy some DR. Pigeons "One Eye Cold medicine. 1 drop 1 time usually takes care of it. Good Luck Every breeder needs a bottle of this majic potion. Vivagirl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

vivagirl said:


> Buy some DR. Pigeons "One Eye Cold medicine. 1 drop 1 time usually takes care of it. Good Luck Every breeder needs a bottle of this majic potion. Vivagirl


That's what I use. It's all I ever need for one eye colds


----------

